# Baby Classic V Neck sweater knitting pattern



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the classic V neck sweater that every little one should have. A very quick and simple pattern to knit up, and looks great on, suitable for either boy or girl. You could add your personal touch by adding stripes, patterned bands, or whatever you fancy.

Comes in four sizes - 0-3months, 3-6 months, 6-9 months, 9-12 months

Pattern Price US $4.73

Ravelry Store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-classic-v-neck-sweater---p039
Etsy store
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/161838925/baby-classic-v-neck-sweater-p039?
Also available through my Craftsy store


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you need to know how to pick ip stitches or is the V neck part knitted in? I love the sweater but do mot want to knit a band or pick up stitches. Thanks


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

My guess is that you will need to pick up stitches around the neck, but other than than it should be a clean knit. And by the way if anyone has a larger sized pattern of this v neck I would love to have it, I have a 2 2 yr - olds in my life currently and they are growing quickly. I wouldn't even mind having this classic in my larger adult size.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great classic pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love this classic look!


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to have this pattern in an adult size, too. It is just perfect for anyone. Thanks! Maggie


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Love this classic little sweater. It's perfect.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes you will need to pick up stitches around the neck. Thanks to everyone who has commented positively on this design, much appreciated. Cheers



sfincher said:


> Do you need to know how to pick ip stitches or is the V neck part knitted in? I love the sweater but do mot want to knit a band or pick up stitches. Thanks


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it!! I was looking for something like this last winter and no luck. However, I am wondering if I used DK yarn do you think it would bring the pattern up to about an 18 mos? If so I will purchase it in a NY minute! Love it! Love it! Love it!!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

add some width and length and a bit in the arms and you should make it, compare it to an 18 mo garment


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it top down? They are easy to add width to across the chest. What yarn did you use. It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it, he looks like the ideal perfect little man.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Is it top down? They are easy to add width to across the chest. What yarn did you use. It is gorgeous!!!!


I just purchased this and discovered it buttons up the back. I thought it was a pullover. If I knit the back as one piece without any buttons will the opening at the neck be large enough to get over the baby's head? I am planning to use dk yarn I have in my stash and knit the 3/6 mo size. With a gauge of 5.5/in that will give me a chest of 11.8 or nearly 24", plenty for him to grow into. But the neck opening has me concerned. He is too old for a back button sweater.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well you can't go wrong here. Love it, simple, and classic and navy always looks wonderful on childrenxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I am so sorry I have not been explicit enough when describing this pattern, will keep this in mind for future, Will try to answer all the questions.
1. You will need to pick up stitches around the neck.
2. If knitted in double knit (I thinks this is equivalent to 8ply), you will need to do a bit of adjusting, and I could not guarantee that it would come out as good. Happy to assist if you decide to try.
3. Sorry not top down, (I will definitely design a top down in the near future) seems to be the way to go!!
4. If you knit the back without the opening, and cast off very loosley, it may fit over the head, again no guarantee. The V neck is quite a big opening however. 
Hope this has helped you all, happy to answer any other questions.


----------

